# groncha



## srta chicken

Hola foreros,

Hoy en _La Nación_ apareció un artículo acerca del look de Shakira en una función. Uno de los comentarios era simplemente "es una groncha!".

¿Qué quiere decir?

Gracias de antemano,
Srta Chicken


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

srta chicken said:


> Hola foreros,
> Hoy en _La Nación_ apareció un artículo acerca del look de Shakira en una función. Uno de los comentarios era simplemente "es una groncha!".
> ¿Qué quiere decir?
> Gracias de antemano,
> Srta Chicken



Ni groncha ni groncho aparecen en el diccionario. Pero por la fonética del _palabro _y el signo de exclamación, me parece que no es nada bueno 

Saludos,


----------



## kanttwo

Parece una palabra de español latino.
¿De dónde es ese periódico/esa revista?


----------



## srta chicken

¿"palabro" es lo mismo como "palabrota"? Es la primera vez que veo la palabra.

¿Y a qué aspecto fonético te refieres? La "ch" a veces me suena requete fea, pero luego sale en apodos cariñosos como Chucho, así es que estoy un poco confundida...

Gracias por tu respuesta anterior.


----------



## srta chicken

kanttwo said:


> ¿De dónde es ese periódico/esa revista?


 
Es de la Argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Aquí hay una explicación sobre el significado de la palabra groncho/a.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## EviLito

srta chicken said:


> ¿"palabro" es lo mismo como "palabrota"? Es la primera vez que veo la palabra.
> 
> ¿Y a qué aspecto fonético te refieres? La "ch" a veces me suena requete fea, pero luego sale en apodos cariñosos como Chucho, así es que estoy un poco confundida...
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta anterior.



Sí, "palabro" es lo mismo que "palabrota", pero tuve que buscar en el diccionario. Nunca había escuchado "palabro".


----------



## srta chicken

Mil gracias, Camilo.    No vi esa página.


----------



## Peón

Muy propio del lunfardo argentino. Palabra muy descalificante.

*Groncho/a: negro/a, persona ordinaria.* 
Tiene un gran contenido descalificativo, ya sea por  el origen racial del descalificado (alguien de tez más oscura de lo que aquí se considera "blanco") o social (alguien de origen pobre o humilde que ascendió económicamente, aunque no del todo socialmente, de acuerdo a los estándares del descalificador)

*¡Es una groncha! = ¡Es una negra!*

En cuanto al alcance de la palabra *negro en la Argentina, *ver esta discusión, más específicamente  a partir del post N° 44: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=123826&highlight=negro+negrito

Saludos


----------



## srta chicken

Mil gracias, Peón.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Bastante interesante. Por acá, ocupamos "*grencha*", exactamente con el mismo significado, en la acepción de "persona ordinaria", tosca, sin modales, vulgar, corriente:

*grencho**, cha**.*

*1. *adj._ *El* *Salv*._ Dicho de una persona: *tosca* (‖ inculta). U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> *Groncho/a: negro/a, persona ordinaria.*
> Tiene un gran contenido descalificativo, ya sea por el origen racial del descalificado (alguien de tez más oscura de lo que aquí se considera "blanco") o social (alguien de origen pobre o humilde que ascendió económicamente, aunque no del todo socialmente, de acuerdo a los estándares del descalificador)


 


Ayutuxte said:


> Por acá, ocupamos "*grencha*", exactamente con el mismo significado, en la acepción de "persona ordinaria", tosca, sin modales, vulgar, corriente:


Exactamente eso que dicen ustedes.


----------



## Mate

De "negro/a" se deriva "grone" que viene a ser negro al revés (al vesre). 

Grone, a su vez, derivó o degeneró en groncho/a, que es lo que ya te explicaron.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

srta chicken said:


> ¿"palabro" es lo mismo como "palabrota"? Es la primera vez que veo la palabra.
> ¿Y a qué aspecto fonético te refieres? La "ch" a veces me suena requete fea, pero luego sale en apodos cariñosos como Chucho, así es que estoy un poco confundida...
> Gracias por tu respuesta anterior.



En lenguaje coloquial, un palabro es simplemente una palabra rara, extraña.

Y en cuanto a lo desagradable al oído de la palabra "groncha", no es más que una impresión subjetiva, sin ninguna base especial. Tal vez sea la combinación de los sonidos gr+ch, que parecen traer a la mente la idea de que alguien está vomitando .

Saludos,


----------



## Fer BA

Camilo1964 said:


> Aquí hay una explicación sobre el significado de la palabra groncho/a.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


 
Camilo:

Las definiciones de ese hilo son, cuando menos, dietéticas. Las de este hilo se acercan más a lo que entiendo que significa el término, especialmente la de Mate, pero disiento con la significación económica del término (Shakira no es precisamente pobre...). 

Buscando en Google encontré, textualmente estos sinónimos:

_“negro de mierda”, “boliguayo”, “grone”,  “negraje”_

Srta Chicken, como verás es un término muy incorrecto politicamente, que se refiere en forma explícita al origen racial (negro, indígena) de una persona, independientemente de su posición económica. Un trabajador ferroviario, pobre de toda solemnidad, pero descendiente de ingleses no es calificado nunca como un groncho. Y un conocido cantautor tucumano, bastante adinerado el hombre y con trayectoria política (abominable para mí, para que no queden dudas) que incluye una gobernación y una candidatura interna a presidente (que es como una primaria), es calificado permanentemente como un groncho.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al ver el título pensé que groncho se refería a _grunge. _


----------



## Mate

srta chicken said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Hoy en _La Nación_ apareció un artículo acerca del look de Shakira en una función. Uno de los comentarios era simplemente "es una groncha!".
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Srta Chicken


No sé qué le pasa a la persona que hace ese comentario (que debió haber sido eliminado por discriminatorio). Shakira es un diosa, y groncha es un término muy despectivo y discriminatorio, por todo lo que ya se explicó.



kanttwo said:


> Parece una palabra de español latino.
> ¿De dónde es ese periódico/esa revista?


Es el diario conservador (de derechas) de mayor tirada en el país (tal vez como "El País"). 

Hay otros medios más concentrados y poderosos que también se oponen al gobierno popular/populista actual. Todo esto para ser agregado al contexto en que se profiere ese "es una groncha".


----------



## Peón

Fer BA said:


> Un trabajador ferroviario, pobre de toda solemnidad, pero descendiente de ingleses no es calificado nunca como un groncho. ....


 

Si es muy pobre y vive en una villa *sí *puede ser calificado de groncho o negro. Lo que ocurre es que En Buenos Aires es  más raro que los descendientes de ingleses y afines sean muy pobres o vivan en las villas. Pero si vas al litoral, donde muchos pobres son rubios y de ojos celestes, a estos también se los califica de "negros villeros", "gronchos" y similares. Creo que la expresión es racial y también social.
Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

Fer BA said:


> Camilo:
> 
> Las definiciones de ese hilo son, cuando menos, dietéticas. Las de este hilo se acercan más a lo que entiendo que significa el término, especialmente la de Mate, pero disiento con la significación económica del término (Shakira no es precisamente pobre...).


Muchas gracias, Fer BA, pero ahora me surgen dudas pues Shakira, además de rica, no es negra....


----------



## Peón

Para las pautas de la "clase media blanca" de la Argentina (de Buenos Aires?), es una "oscurita" (lo he escuché varias veces, créase o no) y además "teñida de rubia". Creo que lo que se leyó (supongo que en la opinión de los lectores) en la edición on line de ese diario es bastante demostrativo de lo que piensa cierto tipo de personas. 

PD.: Concuerdo con Mateamargo que ¡Shakira es una diosa!


----------



## Fer BA

Peón:

Me refería principalmente a BA, y a la "clase blanca" (que va más allá de la media), pero también he visto lo mismo respecto a los payos del litoral (al menos hasta Santa Fe y Entre Rios). He escuchado que se les dice _villeros, _incluso _negros de alma_ (lo cual es de un calibre tal que exime todo comentario), pero nunca _gronchos_. Hace muchos años que no voy por allí, así que mi registro puede estar completamente desfasado.

Camilo,

Groncho, en el imaginario nórdico-porteño de BA, no sólo refiere a los morenos, sino a los mulatos, indios, mestizos, zambos, moros, terrones (del sur de Italia), árabes, turcos, y una lista interminable que excluye sólo a los orientales (chinos, japoneses, coreanos...) y a los "blancos puros". Como bien señala Peón, para muchos por aquí, y como podrás ver en los foros de _La Nación_, Shakira es una _negrita_, una _oscurita_...

Como no tenemos por estos lares la pasión contabilizadora de los gringos, no tenemos la regla de _97% blanco_ (63 antepasados blancos sobre 64) pero mucha gente saca cuentas en forma intuitiva.

¡¡Y Shakira es una diosa!!


----------



## Calambur

Mateamargo said:


> No sé qué le pasa a la persona que hace ese comentario (que debió haber sido eliminado por discriminatorio). Shakira es un diosa, y groncha es un término muy despectivo y discriminatorio, por todo lo que ya se explicó.


Hola, *Mateamargo*: Ese comentario es "una nadita" para el moderador de La Nación. Algunos escriben cada cosa que a mí se me erizan los pelos (insultos -directamente- y bien pesados, y allí quedan).

*groncho* es despectivo y descalificador, sin ninguna duda. Ya lo han explicado más que bien.


----------



## El peruano

Lamentablemente "groncho(a)" es un término despectivo para tratar todo lo indicado anteriormente. Y por lo que veo nadie le dio al clavo en su definición. Miren:

-boliguayo: "no me importa si eres de Bolivia o Paraguay", igual eres negro.
-Groncho: "eres un cholo negro"
-.....que verguenza....

PD.: Concuerdo con Mateamargo y Peón que ¡Shakira es una diosa!


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

EviLito said:


> Sí, "palabro" es lo mismo que "palabrota", pero tuve que buscar en el diccionario. Nunca había escuchado "palabro".



Lo siento EviLito, pero debo disentir parcialmente, más que nada para no confundir a la srta chicken. 
Cuando por aquí decimos "palabro", lo primero que viene a la mente de cualquier oyente es el significado de "palabra rara, desconocida, extraña", no forzosamente una palabra soez. No obstante, veo que el diccionario también recoge una segunda acepción con el significado que dices, aunque sobre la práctica lo más corriente aquí es emplear el término "palabrota".

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

> Del DUE:
> *palabro *
> *1 *m. Palabra mal dicha, rara o estrambótica.
> *2 *Palabrota.


Yo también la entiendo según la primera acepción.


----------



## aleCcowaN

srta chicken said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Hoy en _La Nación_ apareció un artículo acerca del look de Shakira en una función. Uno de los comentarios era simplemente "es una groncha!".
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Srta Chicken


En el contexto de ese comentario, "groncho" significa "de gustos vulgares; de baja categoría; que intenta impresionar y parecer más de lo que es" y va a tono con otros comentarios a la misma nota que se refieren a la artista como "sirvienta" o que claman que "aunque la mona se vista de seda...".

El origen del término (groncho = grone -negro- con grenchas, es decir, con greñas mechudas) sí tuvo una marca racial que nunca fue su dominio exclusivo y que está bastante perdida en la actualidad -salvo entre quienes eligen confundir groncho con grone-. El término remite a una persona de pelo ensortijado y eventualmente rostro ancho -características poco europeas- que se engomina el cabello pero sin adquirir la lisura esperada sino más bien un efecto de olas marinas en mar tormentoso. Según el imaginario popular esto representa a quien quiere lucirse haciéndose pasar por lo que no es, o a quien cree agradar cuando en realidad está haciendo el ridículo.

El término es hoy día tan poco racial -o tan racial como lo quiera cada hablante- que hace dos décadas un programa de TV llamado "El groncho y la dama" nos mostraba a una aristócrata porteña (interpretada por Cristina del Valle) casada con "El Lucho", un mecánico (interpretado por Hugo Arana), a quien llamaba "groncho". El Lucho compartía taller con otro personaje popular (interpretado por Gianni Lunadei) y ambos tenían conversaciones "típicas de gronchos". Cualquiera puede buscar imágenes de estos actores en Internet y llegar a la conclusión de cuan racial es el término "groncho". De más está decir que el término era usado allí tal cual se lo usa en este lado del Río de la Plata.


----------



## Fer BA

Alec:

No concuerdo mucho que digamos....me parece que tu definición de _groncha _es más bien la definición de _hortera..._

Insisto en que tiene un claro contenido racista -me apoyo también en tu descripción de _una persona de pelo ensortijado...-_

El personaje del Groncho era -por el vago recuerdo que tengo- un _terrone _del sur de Italia.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fer, el problema está principalmente en las edades de los hablantes. A mí el término "groncho" me llega a principios de los '70, con etimología incluida ("grone con grenchas") y representa una crítica a lo ordinario y vulgar del personaje que comienza a tomar distancia del estereotipo racial de la época, representado por "negro" (con mucho acento en la e, tónico y francés también) o "pardo" (palabra que no he escuchado en años). Así, en el trayecto que va del ser vulgar por ser de determinado grupo de razas a simplemente ser vulgar por tener costumbres, modales y apetitos vulgares, la palabra "groncho" nace del primer extremo pero tiende a representar el segundo. 

Más por suerte que por desgracia, no hay 'Relacademia' de la lengua argentina, y el término "groncho", de límites imprecisos, convive con su aumentativo y con su diminutivo de limites imprecisos pero no coincidentes. Así "gronchito" y "gronchazo" describen atributos más raciales, si se quiere.

Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que el lenguaje "juvenil" sea "el lenguaje", especialmente la apreciación "juvenil" de lo que un término "políticamente incorrecto" pudiera significar. Hace poco tiempo me vine a desayunar que los que tienen la mitad o poco más de mi edad usan "paja" para lo que yo uso "fiaca". Pero eso no hace que la palabra "fiaca" no signifique lo que significa, ni ahuyenta el peligro permanente de que con las discusiones enrevesadas de esta clase de foros alguien termine sacando como conclusión lamentable que "fiaca" significa "masturbación".


----------



## Peón

Fer BA said:


> ... He escuchado que se les dice _villeros, _incluso _negros de alma_ ...


 
*Fer BA:* muy acertada la expresión "negro de alma". Me había olvidado de esta joyita, que me toca muy de cerca porque la escuché en algunas oportunidades de mis interlocutores que la decían para excluirme de esa categoría después de decir "...estos negros...": se suponía que yo era negro pero no "negro de alma". Estos interlocutores, excelentes personas por cierto, no eran concientes de todo esto. 

De todas formas respecto de *groncho*, concuerdo con el excelente análisis que hace *aleCcowaN *(¿de dónde vendrá esa palabra?). 
Me parece que la palabra no tiene un exclusivo contenido racial. 
Nunca escuché que a un sirio o a un libanés o a un italiano del sur se los llame groncho solamente por ser de ese origen. Es necesario otros elementos: pobreza, vulgaridad, ser "mersa" o "kitsch". El groncho de "La dama y el groncho" que creo era de apellido italiano (que hoy podría ser un empresario Pyme), era ordinario, un mersa, alguien alejado del "buen gusto" y _además _era morocho de pelo negro.
Lo que pasa es que hoy parece que la palabra se está extendiendo y abarcando a los pobres y "oscuros" (mestizos, criollos y demás) que hasta los años 60/70 vivían en los suburbios, en el interior profundo, en los campos que no eran la pampa gringa o en los países vecinos, todos alejados de las otroras orgullosas "ciudades blancas" argentinas.

Muy interesante este hilo. Estoy aprendiendo mucho. Gracias.


----------



## Fer BA

Ale:

Estoy de acuerdo con las variaciones etarias, y también seguramente con las variaciones "barriales" (o sociales o como prefiramos llamarlas). A mí la palabra me llega a principios de los '80 (1984) y curiosamente de un grupo gay de compañeros de la facultad (tal vez por la proximidad con _honcho_ y la famosa revista) como sinónimo de "morochazo bien dotado", y un poco después de un par de compañeras de trabajo (de lo que La Nación llama un barrio tradicional) que llamaban _los gronchos_ o _los grasas_ a los compañeros de maestranza. Todo esto antes del sketch del _Groncho y la Dama_ de _Matrimonios y algo más. _A partir de ahí sí, fines de los '80 al menos en mi recuerdo el término pasa a ser más ubicuo y ligado al segundo grupo que mencionás.

No había notado el tema del diminutivo, y ahora que lo mencionás, me doy cuenta que lo he escuchado muchas veces, con el mismo sentido racial que mencionás. Como cuando ciertos peruanos se refieren a los indígenas como _peruanitos_.

Pardo, desde el '78 o '79 que no lo escucho....

No me refería al lenguaje juvenil, de hecho ya soy un señor mayor . Respecto al uso de paja como fiaca, la primera vez que lo escuché fue de boca de una señorita muy bien, de colegio inglés y todo, allá por el año '85 (con esto de usar los años del siglo pasado cada vez sonamos más a Miguel Cané, carajo, quién lo hubiera dicho).

Peón:

Sí, lo de _negros de alma_ es una joyita del imaginario racista vernacular. Y marca, a mi entender, un punto de inflexión, de la extensión de un racismo _clásico, _basado en la pureza de sangre y en los genes, a un racismo que se extiende a aquellos que son _blancos _pero que se _comportan como negros. _

_El groncho _de Hugo Arana, era un _terrone_, un _africani _como dirían en el norte de Italia, y como tal califica para la discriminación racial. No te olvidés que uno de los mayores monumentos al racismo nacional es el _Martín Fierro_, y además de los ubicuos _salvajes, _los dos personajes con los que el racismo más se ensaña son un negro y un napolitano. 

Los personajes puramente _blancos_ e insospechados de provenir de orígenes vulgares (del vulgo quiero decir, de nosotros) que se comportan como _negros_, nunca son gronchos: son excéntricos.


----------



## Mate

Yo creo que _groncho_ usado tanto como _"negro" _o "grasa/mersa" son todos términos que están vivitos y coleando en nuestro dialecto, o sea en nuestra sociedad.

Y hay más, muchos más: cabeza, villero, etc. 

Lo que dije al principio y sostengo: un término discriminatorio, fruto de una parte dura de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Peón

Mateamargo said:


> Yo creo que _groncho_ usado tanto como _"negro" _o "grasa/mersa" son todos términos que están vivitos y coleando en nuestro dialecto, o sea en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Y hay más, muchos más: cabeza, villero, etc.
> 
> Lo que dije al principio y sostengo: un término discriminatorio, fruto de una parte dura de nuestra sociedad.


 
Comparto.
Y creo que en estas cuestiones  en algún que en otro aspecto casi todos tenemos una parte dura.


----------



## Mate

Peón said:


> Comparto.
> Y creo que en estas cuestiones  en algún que en otro aspecto casi todos tenemos una parte dura.


Claro, quise decir fruto de una parte chota de la misma sociedad en la que estamos todos juntos y tenemos que remar para adelante todos y al mismo tiempo.


----------

